# اللا-



## Haroon

مرحبا،
بالنسبة للبادئة (اللا-) التي تظهر في بعض الكلمات مثل 
التكاثر اللاجنسي - اللازهري  - اللا وعائي
هل هناك قاعدة توضح متى تكتب البادئة مباشرة بجوار الكلمة التالية بحيث يصحبان كلمة واحدة ومتى نفرق بينهما؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

،مرحبا
مثل ماذا تم التفرقة بينها وبين الكلمة؟
.اللاوعائي" ليست منفصلة عن الكلمة"


----------



## Haroon

أقصد أن لا أعلم إن كانت البادئة جزء من الكلمة أو لا


----------



## Sun-Shine

دائما ما أراها متصلة بالكلمة ، لم أرها منفصلة قط
.إذا فهي جزء من الكلمة
.وتصبح هي والكلمة التالية كلمة واحدة


----------



## Mahaodeh

الكلمات التي تبدأ بلا (أداة النفي) كلها كلمات مولّدة ومعظمها مولّدة في العصر الحديث. اللا جزء من الكلمة ولا تُفصل عنها سواء كانت معرّفة بأل أم لا
التركيب هذا يتكون من لا + الكلمة + ياء النسبة، وإذا أردت الاسم لا الصفة أضف إليها تاء التأنيث المربوطة: لانهائي، لانهائية. إذا فصلتها أصبحت لا نهاية كما في: لا نهاية لهذا الطريق


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mahaodeh said:


> الكلمات التي تبدأ بلا (أداة النفي) كلها كلمات مولّدة ومعظمها مولّدة في العصر الحديث. اللا جزء من الكلمة ولا تُفصل عنها سواء كانت معرّفة بأل أم لا
> التركيب هذا يتكون من لا + الكلمة + ياء النسبة، وإذا أردت الاسم لا الصفة أضف إليها تاء التأنيث المربوطة: لانهائي، لانهائية. إذا فصلتها أصبحت لا نهاية كما في: لا نهاية لهذا الطريق


----------



## Mejeed

قد تأتي بعض الكلمات بدون ياء النسبة مثل "اللاوعي".


----------



## Mahaodeh

معك حق، لم يخطر ذلك على بالي
في كل الأحوال تُعامل على أنها كلمة واحدة ولا يُترك فراغ بين اللا والوعي


----------



## barkoosh

‫أتفق في الرأي تمامًا مع Mahaodeh. فكثيرًا ما أرى"لا" تُفصل عن الكلمة التالية ("لا مبالاة")، حتى في مراجع صادرة عن مجامع اللغة. فمن الناحية النظرية، هذه الـ"لا" هي سابقة/بادئة. وبرأيي هذا ما يحتّم لصقها بالكلمة ("لامبالاة"). وإن أردت أن تسأل مجمع لغة عن ذلك، فلا تتوقع إلا اللامبالاة منهم.


----------



## ayed

barkoosh said:


> ‫أتفق في الرأي تمامًا مع Mahaodeh. فكثيرًا ما أرى"لا" تُفصل عن الكلمة التالية ("لا مبالاة")، حتى في مراجع صادرة عن مجامع اللغة. فمن الناحية النظرية، هذه الـ"لا" هي سابقة/بادئة. وبرأيي هذا ما يحتّم لصقها بالكلمة ("لامبالاة"). وإن أردت أن تسأل مجمع لغة عن ذلك، فلا تتوقع إلا *اللامبالاة *منهم.


----------

